# Looking For the Absolutely Warmest Boots Made



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Price is no object. What is the best cold weather boot you've ever owned?


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Military "bunny boots" 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

The warmest boots I've ever owned are Cabela's Infernos.

They come in both camo and black:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...rd1217270&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd1217270;cat104841180
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=inferno&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

I use them for ice fishing. They are bulky, but I can stand on the ice all day in these and feet stay warm.

Infernos are rated to -140f


----------



## luckyman11 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep Micky mouse boots (army) the white ones are the warmest....I rock the black ones for hunting


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Hodgeman Iceman model pack boot. Never had a cold foot while wearing them in the north woods on all day sits.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I currently use the Cabelas Comfort Trac 2000 gram rubber boat and my feet never get cold and I usually sit all day outside. I have Infernos but make sure you try a pair on before buying. I wear a size 12 in everything but had to get a size 13 or 14 (they are upnorth)so I could get a pair of wool socks on as well to be comfortable. You may want to go to Cabelas site and read the customer reviews on the boots they offer. I have personally found that the Cabelas reviews are fairly accurate. Good luck NS


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

These are the only ones that ever worked for my wife while ice-fishing. Work very well for deer hunting as well, a pac-type boot with a felt liner encapsulated in the sole portion. I've got a pair also, but it was a worse problem with her.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Sissy's  this time of year for me uninsulated, november through ice fishing 800 gram thinsulate ultra. Call me crazy but my feet dont get cold, now my hands is a whole nother story


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

luckyman11 said:


> Yep Micky mouse boots (army) the white ones are the warmest....I rock the black ones for hunting


Those have been by my standby boots over the years, but in recent years they haven't been getting the job done for me. As middle age has set in it's become harder for me to stay warm, and I now need to go to the next level beyond the Mickey boots.

When I wear my Heater Body Suit it doesn't matter what boots I have on, but I don't usually break that out until it's brutally cold.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

A couple of the boots mentioned here are ones I've been looking at on the Cabelas site and reading the reviews, but I'm wondering if there is some super bad*** custom boot out there somewhere that maybe isn't carried by the major retailers.

I'm looking for the "secret weapon" of boots.

Hunting Man, I'll check out the Hodgeman's.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> Those have been by my standby boots over the years, but in recent years they haven't been getting the job done for me. As middle age has set in it's become harder for me to stay warm, and I now need to go to the next level beyond the Mickey boots.
> 
> When I wear my Heater Body Suit it doesn't matter what boots I have on, but I don't usually break that out until it's brutally cold.


i believe the mickey's have a replaceable liner if im not mistaken...i dont own any but maybe thats why theyre not working for ya anymore?


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Thermacell makes some battery operated heater soles I may try them this winter,check th out


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Waz_51 said:


> i believe the mickey's have a replaceable liner if im not mistaken...i dont own any but maybe thats why theyre not working for ya anymore?


Mine do not...

They are deff. the warmest boots i have ever owned BUT prolly the most uncomfortable too. Wish a manufactorer wouldd redesign them into a hunting boot. I am sick of the same old boot styles with crappy thinsilate that does not work.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

There is always the electric socks or I see now they have a remote controlled boot warmer.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow heated insoles from thermacell are $130 maybe i wont try them


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Another vote for Lacrosse Iceman.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> Another vote for Lacrosse Iceman.


 I have these also,never got cold in these.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Google. Whites Yukon survivor. Hands down the best and warmest boots ever made. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Mickey mouse


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Waz_51 said:


> i believe the mickey's have a replaceable liner if im not mistaken...i dont own any but maybe thats why theyre not working for ya anymore?


We have five pairs of different size Mickey's on our boot shelf, as that's the boot I buy for the kids, but I've never seen them offered with a liner.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> Has nothing to do with parachuting, high altitudes in a plane yes. I have two pair with cracks and there still warmer than any other boot. Still hunting in a stand or a ground blind does not even come close to being ON the ice for extended periods of time, no comparison.


 There is a reason they are called V.B's ( military nomenclature) It is a little thing known as vapor barrier. What happens when a vapor barrior gets punctured? It allows air to infiltrate when cold air infiltrates your little toesies get cold. There is a reason why your V.B's will have a date stamped on the heel of your boot. It's a certification date that tells people when they have last been tested for punctures and valve failures.Some boots will have more than one stamping.
About that air relief valve most paratroopers have to go in higher altitudes in order to jump from a plane. cold air, higher altitudes can cause a problem. not so much in tactical jumps but halo jumps, yes. I also have a few pairs of vbs ,one set is fine but the other set my right foot always get cold left foot warm as toast. Im thinking the right foot has a puncture through it.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

If you are hunting in a treestand I wouldn't recommend these but if you are hunting out of a ground blind and are not going to be moving around much, I've found these to be the best solution for cold feet. I hate wearing heavy boots, these allow you to wear your normal waterproof hunting boots even in cold weather. Cold feet are only a problem when you are stationary for long periods, easy to slip on a pair of these in the blind when you are going to be sitting and then take them off for tracking or the trip in and out. Before I went to heated blinds, I left a pair in each of the blinds on my property and whoever was using that blind could slip them on if their feet got cold. Unless your kids have the same sized feet, you have to outfit them with individual pairs of cold weather boots, with these, size is not really an issue so multiple hunters in the same family can share equipment. 

http://www.cabelas.com/footwear-accessories-icebreaker-insulated-boot-blanket-overboots-1.shtml


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> There is a reason they are called V.B's ( military nomenclature) It is a little thing known as vapor barrier. What happens when a vapor barrior gets punctured? It allows air to infiltrate when cold air infiltrates your little toesies get cold. There is a reason why your V.B's will have a date stamped on the heel of your boot. It's a certification date that tells people when they have last been tested for punctures and valve failures.Some boots will have more than one stamping.
> About that air relief valve most paratroopers have to go in higher altitudes in order to jump from a plane. cold air, higher altitudes can cause a problem. not so much in tactical jumps but halo jumps, yes. I also have a few pairs of vbs ,one set is fine but the other set my right foot always get cold left foot warm as toast. Im thinking the right foot has a puncture through it.



If your feet get cold in mickeys you must be getting old:lol:
Quit taking the blood thinners and Viagra


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

outdoorsman17 said:


> if your feet get cold in mickeys you must be getting old:lol:
> Quit taking the blood thinners and viagra:d


 never


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jul 21, 2012)

I worked at a ski resort in high school (checking tickets in a lift line) and needed a warm pair of boots. I bought a pair of LaCrosse Icemen boots and never had cold feet. I still own them over 20 years later. I use snow seal on them every year and there are no cracks, still waterproof and still very, very warm. +1 for Icemen.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Munsterlndr said:


> If you are hunting in a treestand I wouldn't recommend these but if you are hunting out of a ground blind and are not going to be moving around much, I've found these to be the best solution for cold feet. I hate wearing heavy boots, these allow you to wear your normal waterproof hunting boots even in cold weather. Cold feet are only a problem when you are stationary for long periods, easy to slip on a pair of these in the blind when you are going to be sitting and then take them off for tracking or the trip in and out. Before I went to heated blinds, I left a pair in each of the blinds on my property and whoever was using that blind could slip them on if their feet got cold. Unless your kids have the same sized feet, you have to outfit them with individual pairs of cold weather boots, with these, size is not really an issue so multiple hunters in the same family can share equipment.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/footwear-accessories-icebreaker-insulated-boot-blanket-overboots-1.shtml


I find your mention of boot blankets to be entertaining, in that we've been using them for years for the kids, but until now I've never thought about getting an adult sized pair.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

i have a brand new pair of boot blankets i'll sell ya
bought them, never used them. I thought i would, but i didn't. lol
There in the original bag and all. pm me


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I was at Gander Mountain yesterday and looked at their Severity 2400g rubber boot. $109. 

I don't recall seeing any boot with that much thinsulate in them. Does anyone own a pair?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another vote for Lacrosse Iceman they are the warmest I've ever owned.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

When it is cold I wear my Lacrosse Iceman boots. When it gets real cold I wear my Northern Outifitters Mountain Paks. Those don't go on my feet until it is well below zero and I'm hunting from dark to dark. They are too warm for anything else. A light polypro sock is all I will wear with those boots. My buddies have their original Pak boots. They have wore them on polar bear hunts when temperatures got down to 50 below F. I see that they now have another version out. I don't know anyone who has that boot.
http://www.northernoutfitters.com/boots/

I also have the Northern Outfitter mittens. A+ on those.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another vote for military Mickey Mouse boots. Absolute best hands down, no arguments. I do a lot of hunting, ice fishing and snowmobiling and have never found anything that even comes close. Many friends have claimed their boots would be just as good, but that's not the case. Most all of my fishing and snowmobiling friends use Mickey Mouse boots. Black for early season, white for hunting with snow on the ground.


----------



## Savioman (Jan 19, 2006)

I use Cabela's Saskatchewan Pac Boots and love them. My feet never get cold hunting or ice fishing.
*
*


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Consider that it may not be what you are wearing, but what you are doing, that makes your feet cold!

When I used to ski out west, it didn't matter what you did it seems like your feet were numb after one run. Then I learned a tip that seemed to work better than anything else we ever tried. We would always take a nice shower in the morning prior to going out and immediately before putting our socks on we liberally sprayed an anti-perspirant (intended for your pits!). Apparently this kept are feet from sweating as it really worked! You cant really bulk up on socks in ski boots so we were able to wear one sock and not have the freezing feet issues when riding the lifts.


----------



## jstec (Apr 3, 2012)

LacrosseIceman the warmest boot i ever owned . I have two pair one for ice fishing one for hunting . Feet never get cold with one pair of good socks. Price @ 150.00 $. Also the boots not to bulky.


----------

